# Theraband Black Tubes



## SHD (Dec 31, 2014)

So after much consideration, I decided not to build my first slingshot, but rather to order one from Hays. Should be here in a month or so. Awesome.

Then I am in the city yesterday going through the surplus/discount section of a store (everyone needs a hobby) and I come across some Theraband Black tubing for $5. So now I'm at home with 6' or so of theraband black tubing. Figured I'd build a slingshot because .. why not?

As I understand it, this is a fairly heavy band set. I was hoping people could suggest an ammo weight, tube length and attachment spacing for a beginner (albeit with archery experience) looking to build using this tubing. I am a decent woodworker and have some good ply and all the tools necessary to do a cutout. Or I could go with a natural. Suggestions welcome.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum mate,

Billiard balls maybe? Lol, Just kidding mate, To be honest i wouldn't suggest using this tubing for a beginner slingshot. Its really heavy draw and not suitable for plinking.

You wanna be able to shoot for long periods of time at first to get your form. If you used TTB tubing you will get really tired. Will be like learning how to shoot a traditional bow, with a 60lb bow.

I would suggest ligher tubing to start off, like maybe some 2040? I hope this helps a bit, feel free to ask.

Cheers.


----------



## SHD (Dec 31, 2014)

Makes sense. I actually learned archery (barring the day you do archery with the tiny bows at camp as a kid) with a way-too-heavy recurve. It was good for strength, I'm sure, but meant having to go back later and unlearn some bad habits. I'll see if I can't pick up some lighter tubes to start .. but knowing I have the TB Black, I think I'll definitely go ahead and build myself a tube shooter. It looks to be a promising bandset once I'm on my game.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

TBB is way too heavy and slow for slingshots, but if you insist make sure the frame is up to the job. We wouldn't want to see you with a broken fork in your eye, so no solid board cuts. You'll be facing about 70 pounds pull, which may sound doable for an archer, but most slingshooters will tell you that 10 - 15 pounds is more than enough for most uses. Good luck.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> TBB is way too heavy and slow for slingshots, but if you insist make sure the frame is up to the job. We wouldn't want to see you with a broken fork in your eye, so no solid board cuts. You'll be facing about 70 pounds pull, which may sound doable for an archer, but most slingshooters will tell you that 10 - 15 pounds is more than enough for most uses. Good luck.


Yep. That stuff is only good for underwater spear guns (besides what it was designed for).


----------



## SHD (Dec 31, 2014)

Well since I haven't gotten around to building anything for a couple weeks, I'm not going to bother with a tube shooter. Now the black tubing is starting to look like .. slingbow, maybe? I like the idea of a spear gun, actually. Something to worry about once I have a bit more off of my to do list.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

What I would suggest for a first project is to buy some ready made band sets from one of our Vendors, then go out in the woods and cut a natural fork. It's a great way to get started.


----------

